# HGH Cure Plan



## FAAC (Jan 19, 2021)

Hello all,
Is it necessary to combine HGH with testosterone or other steroids?
Muscle building is secondary in my case, I am primarily concerned with healing joint injuries and at best growing a few inches.
The reason why I want to avoid testo to minimize the side effects.
And how can I design or discontinue an HGH cure?
Thanks in advance.
Best Regards
FA


----------



## mugzy (Jan 19, 2021)

Growing a few inches? How old are you?


----------



## ghostman2020 (Jan 19, 2021)

LMFAO!! Now I heard it  all. I am hoping my dick grows, but so far nada.....


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 19, 2021)

FAAC said:


> Hello all,
> Is it necessary to combine HGH with testosterone or other steroids?
> Muscle building is secondary in my case, I am primarily concerned with healing joint injuries and at best growing a few inches.
> The reason why I want to avoid testo to minimize the side effects.
> ...


My brother thought he could inject it in his head, you both are stupid


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 20, 2021)

FAAC said:


> Hello all,
> Is it necessary to combine HGH with testosterone or other steroids?
> Muscle building is secondary in my case, I am primarily concerned with healing joint injuries and at best growing a few inches.
> The reason why I want to avoid testo to minimize the side effects.
> ...



Few inches?  Man I’ll take 1” :—-


----------



## ghostman2020 (Jan 20, 2021)

LMFAO!!! me too.....


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 20, 2021)

If your epiphyseal growth plates are closed, don't expect to grow at all. 

I did get some girth using 3iu/ed for 11 months when I was 20. No length though.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 20, 2021)

I have heard of sleeping in horse manure though.. it fertilizes the body and primes it for growth. Best of luck op


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 20, 2021)

Sorry for the arsehole comment, wasnt in tge best mood


----------



## DF (Jan 20, 2021)

Sorry buddy, HGH isn't going to heal your joint injuries or make you grow.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jan 20, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I have heard of sleeping in horse manure though.. it fertilizes the body and primes it for growth. Best of luck op



This is actually true; I saw it on YouTube.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 20, 2021)

How many times I’ve answered this question is a ton

Ur growth plates have probably closed.  If not u probably don’t have the loot or access to good gh and lots of it.


----------



## Grego (Feb 2, 2021)

FAAC said:


> Hello all,
> Is it necessary to combine HGH with testosterone or other steroids?
> Muscle building is secondary in my case, I am primarily concerned with healing joint injuries and at best growing a few inches.
> The reason why I want to avoid testo to minimize the side effects.
> ...



Inches where? Just wondering?


----------

